# how to sanitize honey jars



## Hoxbar (Mar 1, 2010)

This is my first year at making honey. My wife insisted that we put our honey in these pretty one pound jars http://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=796. I wanted to bottle into quart mason jars. How do we sanitize these bottles? can we put in dishwasher like you would for canning vegetables?


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

Yup... Just can't do the plastic lids.


----------



## Hoxbar (Mar 1, 2010)

How would you sanitize plastic jars or bottles?


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Top rack of the dishwasher.


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

I would run them thru the dishwasher and wash the lids in hot soapy water in the sink, rinse well.


----------



## Hoxbar (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks, My lids have a backing on them that will stick to the bottle/jar. Would I still want to wash the lids by hand or dishwasher or don't worry about washing?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Are your jars dirty when you get them? And your lids? Don't your lids come in a bag inside a box? Unless I've been doing it wrong for 20 years, the jars and lids that I use I consider clean and not in need of washing. That's one reason that the jars come in boxes w/ the bottom of the jar facing the top of the box, so nothing falls into them.

I think you are wasting time and energy and being over cautious. That or I have been doing it wrong and so have all of the other honey packers I know.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

sqkcrk said:


> I think you are wasting time and energy and being over cautious. That or I have been doing it wrong and so have all of the other honey packers I know.


Tour a honey packer sometime...you'll go home and wonder why you even worry about 90% of the things you do. Especially when you see them take barrels of chinese honey straight from the parking lot rusty and coverd in mud and put them in an oven.


----------



## Hoxbar (Mar 1, 2010)

Yuck! Another great reason to buy local honey!


----------

